# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  может смысл действительно есть?

## Тимо

Всегда задумываюсь - а в чем же смысл жизни? Выйти замуж, нарожать детей, дать им подняться, а потом просто умереть украинским пенсионером, если доживу? Лично для меня это банально звучит. И других вариантов я не вижу. Но ведь я живу, значит, для чего-то. Но для чего - вряд ли кому известно. Но если кто-то все-таки знает, в чем заключается смысл вашей жизни - напишите, мне интересно

----------


## Black Angel

Для каждого человека смысл жизни свой, индивидуальный. Никто ж тебя насильно не заставляет замуж выходить и детей рожать. Если для кого то пределом мечтаний являются семья и дети, то не значит что для другого человека все точно так же. Вот в контакте, в графе "Главное в жизни" есть прекрасный набор смыслов жизни, выбирай любой - "Семья и дети", "Карьера и деньги", "Развлечения и отдых", "Наука и исследования", "Совершенствование мира", "Саморазвитие", "Красота и искусство", "Слава и влияние". А есть биологический смысл жизни - оставить потомство и сдохнуть, не задумываясь ни о каком смысле, все легко и просто.

----------


## zmejka

Тимо,не хватает в опросе пункта "жить ради кого то"  :Smile:

----------


## Тимо

> Тимо,не хватает в опросе пункта "жить ради кого то"


 ну в таком случае нужно было еще и написать „жить ради чего-то”, наверное, есть такие люди. Прости, забыла(((

----------


## Тимо

> Для каждого человека смысл жизни свой, индивидуальный. Никто ж тебя насильно не заставляет замуж выходить и детей рожать. Если для кого то пределом мечтаний являются семья и дети, то не значит что для другого человека все точно так же. Вот в контакте, в графе "Главное в жизни" есть прекрасный набор смыслов жизни, выбирай любой - "Семья и дети", "Карьера и деньги", "Развлечения и отдых", "Наука и исследования", "Совершенствование мира", "Саморазвитие", "Красота и искусство", "Слава и влияние". А есть биологический смысл жизни - оставить потомство и сдохнуть, не задумываясь ни о каком смысле, все легко и просто.


 Но ведь больширство людей выбирает „биологический” смысл жизни что бы особо не напрягаться. Да и по другому в нашей стране вряд ли получится. P.S.: у меня нет страницы ВКонтакте, а на Фейсбук'е подобная графа отсутствует...

----------


## fuсka rolla

"Жить для себя" не значит "не напрягаться".
По-моему так умереть за идею- лучше, чем умереть за человека. Хотя не вижу разницы между "умереть за идею" и "жить для себя".

----------


## Тимо

> "Жить для себя" не значит "не напрягаться".
> По-моему так умереть за идею- лучше, чем умереть за человека. Хотя не вижу разницы между "умереть за идею" и "жить для себя".


 Ну это кому как... Немножко неудачный опрос у меня получился... Необязательно же на него отвечать

----------


## Игорёк

Тимо, тут таких банальных тем о смысле целая куча...

----------


## Тимо

Знаю...

----------


## Звездопад

Думаю, люди вспоминают о смысле жизни, когда нечем себя занять.
Или то, чем есть занять - не очень устраивает.

----------


## Тимо

А ты разве не задумывался о смысле жизни? У меня так получилось, что во время размышлений об этом я зашла в тупик вот и задала этот вопрос на форуме что бы обсудить его с людьми, которе задаются тем же вопросом. И „нечем заняться” или „надоело” здесь совершенно не при чем. Заняться есть чем и не особо надоело. В другом причина

----------


## Звездопад

Можно задумываться о смысле фильма - задумке режиссера.
Можно подумать, есть режиссер в чьем фильме мы играем. )

Смысл биологической жизни в эволюции - улучшении вида.
Искать некий персонифицированный смысл - значит не найти его никогда.
Можно определить самому смысл своей жизни и жить так как решил - выбрать путь.

----------


## Тимо

и какие результаты биологического смысла жизни - не эволюция, а деградация. А мне такой смысл не нужен. Персональный смысл жизни я тоже не найду, это я знаю. В итоге - в жизни нет смысла (конкретно для меня), это простое существование. Я в мире - как ненужная мебель в доме: вроде и ненужно, а вроде и выкинуть жалко.

----------


## Misery_reacher

есть неплохая цитата. Возможно если ее слегка перефразировать (себя <> смысл жизни), то она больше подойдет в данной ситуации, но по моему и так хорошо: "не ищи себя, а если нашел - ты уже труп".  
А вообще я довольно часто задаюсь таким вопросом, но  считаю его по большей мере риторическим, т.к. это моя жизнь и это именно я придаю ей смысл. Это происходит в процессе ее(жизни) течения. А то, о чем обычно спрашивают (и о чем спросила ты ) мне кажется правильней называть Целью. такие дела.

----------


## Звездопад

> И „нечем заняться” или „надоело” здесь совершенно не при чем. Заняться есть чем и не особо надоело. В другом причина


 Получается то, что есть - тебя не устраивает.
Когда уже с вечера планируешь завтрашний день, мечтаешь что то сделать,
то как-то и в голову не приходит искать какой-то смысл, если ты получаешь удовольствие
от того, что делаешь.
Но если вечером ты уже думаешь, как все надоело, тогда и встает логичный вопрос - зачем все это?

----------


## Тимо

"надоело" исчезает за словом "нужно". И то, что я должна что то постоянно делать - не заставляет задумываться о смысле жизни. Я же писала, что это что то другое - но не знаю что

----------


## Звездопад

> "надоело" исчезает за словом "нужно".


 Когда возникает "нужно", тогда и встает вопрос "зачем?".

Просто кто то ищет ответ в материальных благах - что бы что-то там купить,
или сейчас вытерпеть это для того, что бы в будущем было легче.

А так, смысла нет, это как бы все знают. )

----------


## Герда

Если уж жить ради себя, то зачем подводить к этому теоретическую базу?
 Для оправдания такой жизни что-ли?) Только кто для себя, тому фиолетово на смысл.
Живущий для других, недочеловек по- моему. Потом ведь проценты за вклад в других затребует.)
Вложил мол, а вы ___

----------


## hikke

> Если уж жить ради себя, то зачем подводить к этому теоретическую базу?
>  Для оправдания такой жизни что-ли?) Только кто для себя, тому фиолетово на смысл.
> Живущий для других, недочеловек по- моему. Потом ведь проценты за вклад в других затребует.)
> Вложил мол, а вы ___


 Ну, не стоит валить всех в кучу. Хватает людей способных на подвиг ради других. Их хорошо заметно, даже по телевизору. То, что вы описываете - очень распространенный у нас шаблон отношения родителей к детям, тащемта. Ребенка выращивают как бычка или хряка, чтобы мирно зарезать во имя собственных амбиций, комплексов, индивидуального убожества. Я вообще считаю, что родительство должно стать привилегией, а не "правом". У меня же нет права портить жизнь людей, управляя автомобилем без навыков вождения. Так почему у кого-то есть право калечить людей, будучи непрофпригодными воспитателями?

Ищущие "смысла жизни". В рамках материалистического светского мировоззрения выражение "смысл жизни" - бессмысленно(смысл жизни в жизни = порочный круг). Оно осмысленно только для религиозных систем, в значении "смысл земной жизни в контексте вечной жизни духа", или чего-то подобного(нирваны у буддистов, например).

[edit]
"Making two possibilities a reality 
 predicting the future of things we all know 
 fighting off the diseased programming 
 of centuries, centuries, centuries, centuries 
 Science fails to recognise the single most 
 potent element of human existence 
 letting the reigns go to the unfolding 
 is faith, faith, faith, faith"(c) System Of A Down

----------


## Psalm69

при разговорах о смысле жизни я например сразу вспоминаю одну фишку:
если представить всю историю Земли как циферблат часов (4 миллиарда лет уложить в 24 часа), то 
- образование простейших многоклеточных произошло примерно в полдень
- господство беспозвоночных наступило часа через 4. 
- за 15 минут до конца воображаемых суток началась эра млекопитающих. 
- человек появился в 23.59, за 17-18 секунд (СЕКУНД!) до наступления «полуночи» (а уж гонору то! лол )))

----------


## hikke

> при разговорах о смысле жизни я например сразу вспоминаю одну фишку:
> если представить всю историю Земли как циферблат часов (4 миллиарда лет уложить в 24 часа), то 
> - образование простейших многоклеточных произошло примерно в полдень
> - господство беспозвоночных наступило часа через 4. 
> - за 15 минут до конца воображаемых суток началась эра млекопитающих. 
> - человек появился в 23.59, за 17-18 секунд (СЕКУНД!) до наступления «полуночи» (а уж гонору то! лол )))


 Время - условность. Миллиарды лет - что они для голых камней? Пара секунд - что они порой значат для человека?

----------


## wiki

Смысл жизни у всех разный. У кого-то он реально есть.Пусть банально звучит, но: родить детей, построить дом, а вот у кого-то предназначение немного другое.Ведь не все же должны рожать детей, не все. Если делать это будут все, да ещё и не по одному, а по несколько детей, то планета совсем перенаселится и развалиться к чёртовой матери, что она уже благополучно и делает, так как уже перенаселена.
 У некоторых смысл жизни в работе, в каких-то других полезных вещах, в каких-то открытиях, изобретениях и так далее и так потом. 

   А вот есть такие люди у кого этого самого смысла реально нет и зачем они существуют на этой планете вообще непонятно. Может быть они ошиблись дверью, родившись ни в то время и ни в том месте, а может быть ( если в это кто-то верит) они вообще случайно оказались в этом мире, а должны быть в каком-то параллельном. Фиг его знает.

  У меня например смысла моей жизни просто нет, мож когда-то он и был, но только вот беда я так и не увидела этого смысла и влачу бессмысленное существование. Как было тут кем-то написано:
"Я в мире - как ненужная мебель в доме: вроде и ненужно, а вроде и выкинуть жалко."

Кем-то это было здесь написано и мне кажется, что это изречение верно, по крайней мере ко мне это относится, но только можно немного и перефразировать:"Ненужная мебель в этом мире".

----------


## NEET

Тимо, а что для вас "смысл"? Причина жизни и ее назначение? Польза от жизни для вас? В зависимости от того, что конкретно хотите узнать, ответ на вопрос о смысле будет разным.

----------


## Тимо

если бы я знала в чем смысл жизни то не открывала бы эту тему вообще
з.ы.: заглавие темы - вопрос, который я задала с целью узнать, кто как думает и что вообще напишет по этому поводу

----------


## NEET

Наверное я непонятно выразился... Я хотел узнать от вас не "в чем" смысл, а "что", т.е. как вы понимаете само это слово "смысл". И предложил 2 варианта: смысл как польза и смысл как назначение. В первом случае жизнь имеет смысл, когда она полезна человеку, когда человек получает то, что хочет. Во втором случае жизнь имеет смысл, если она проживается ради чего-то, если у нее есть какая-то определенная цель, какое-то специальное назначение; при этом совсем не обязательно, чтобы она была полезна самому человеку. В первом случае смысл жизни как бы принадлежит человеку, во втором он существует независимо от него.

з.ы. Похоже, вы хотели бы совместить эти 2 варианта.)) Хотите увидеть некий высший, надличностный смысл, но чтобы он понравился вам.

з.з.ы. Полезность жизни определяется самим человеком и на основании своих же критериев. Одним подавай любовь, другим - богатство, третьим - славу, реализованность и т.п. Как только субъективно плохое в ней перевешивает субъективно хорошее, так сразу же и начинаются поиски смысла. Что касается меня, то жизнь мне кажется малополезной для меня самого => тоже вижу ее бессмысленной.

----------


## Тимо

смысл не может быть биологическим потому как это скорее всего биологическое сущевствование человека ,как отдельного вида животного, цель которого множиться и сдыхать )

----------


## 359

я просто умру

----------


## NEET

Смысл жизни человека - как и смысл существования любой вещи - исполнить свое назначение(прожить жизнь) и исчезнуть. Это с одной стороны и с этим ничего не поделаешь.
С другой стороны, человек отличается от любой вещи способностью осознавать существование себя и окружающего мира во всем его многообразии. Наличие у человека сознания-разума вносит двойственность и противоречие. Человек не только является вещью, но и способен отчуждаться от себя, видеть себя со стороны с помощью сознания. Это приводит к тому, что человек может постигать себя и свой смысл жизни, а также к тому, что смысл человеческой жизни расширяется смыслом себя как сознания-разума. Что такое сознание - можно спорить бесконечно, но факт в том, что если и можно как-то получить смысл больший, чем просто биологический/социальный, то только с помощью него. В таком случае нужно решить другой вопрос: а в чем же смысл осознавания?) Почему нельзя, например, быть человеком-роботом, который просто исполняет свою задачу и нисколько не тяготится этим, поскольку не осознает ни себя, ни того, что он делает?

Надеюсь, я более-менее понятно написал)

----------


## hikke

Когда говорят о смысле жизни, речь идет о личном смысле жизни, а не о смысле вашего существования для Дяди Вовы. Для него вы можете быть просто инструментом. Какой смысл у обувной щетки с вашей т.з. - чистить обувь. Биологического личного смысла тоже существовать не может. Может существовать биологическая цель, которая всем известна. Для осмысленного употребления понятия "смысл жизни" нужен метафизический контекст. Тчк.




> Почему нельзя, например, быть человеком-роботом, который просто исполняет свою задачу и нисколько не тяготится этим, поскольку не осознает ни себя, ни того, что он делает?


 Многие так и живут.

----------


## Герда

Смысл жизни, что-бы жить со смыслом)))

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CaNS...eature=related

"Ребяты, раньше вы гуляли просто так__А теперь будете гулять под присмотром"(С)

----------


## Григорий я.

нет смысла в жизни,просто нет

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

Смысл жизни в переживаемых моментах и эмоциях, каждое мгновение ценно и в том чтобы чувствовать любовь !!

----------


## 359

Смысла нет нив  жизни ни в её окончании(смерти) Точнее в конкретной жизни смысла нет, смерть одной особи ничего не изменит. Опять пример с Африкой: миллионы гибнут, с природой все ок.


Поэтому особо смысла в единичной жизни нету, даже нет смысла наверно в жизни миллиарда. 

Энгельс сказал хорошую вещь: «Жизнь есть способ существования белковых тел, существенным моментом которого является постоянный обмен веществ с окружающей их внешней природой, причем с прекращением этого обмена веществ прекращается и жизнь, что приводит к разложению белка.»

----------


## Тимо

> Смысл жизни в переживаемых моментах и эмоциях, каждое мгновение ценно и в том чтобы чувствовать любовь !!


 не нужно только про любовь заливать, пожалуйста...

----------


## Тимо

нет любви

----------


## GanibaL

> Смысл жизни, что-бы жить со смыслом)))
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CaNS...eature=related
> 
> "Ребяты, раньше вы гуляли просто так__А теперь будете гулять под присмотром"(С)


    Тебе сколь-ко лет?

----------


## Тимо

> - это точно. Зато есть сиськи


 :| может хватит?

----------


## Тимо

что то у некоторых все темы сводятся к сиськам :S

----------


## kobold870

Здравствуйте,наткнулся случайно на ваш форум,отвечу по теме,у меня как и у большинства людей тоже смысл жизни отсутствует,девушки нет и небыло,что такое любовь незнаю,начал изредка принимать %, получается жить ради себя,а жизнь моя так скучна,вроде здоровый человек,без комплексов,могу сидеть сутками за компом,и всеравно каждый день одно и тоже,дом,еда,комп,на работу забил,надоело.Вот и думай после этого зачем так жить.Готов пообщаться,так как в данной теме впервый раз за всю жизнь.Есть такой вариант никому ненужности,одиночества.

----------


## Герда

> У меня как и у большинства людей тоже смысл жизни отсутствует, девушки нет и не было, что такое любовь не знаю, начал изредка принимать %, получается жить ради себя, а жизнь моя так скучна, вроде здоровый человек, без комплексов. Могу сидеть сутками за компом, и все равно каждый день одно и тоже, дом, еда, комп. На работу забил, надоело.
>  Есть такой вариант никому ненужности,одиночества.


 Не одной причины для СУ не вижу у тебя. Не умение себя занять, однообразие и отсутствие любви не повод по- моему.

----------


## kobold870

Ryfina  Согласен, да и не хочеться ничем собственно заниматься,на улице тусоваться,все пьют курят,перестал общаться с народом,надоело,скучно,комп как то еще поддерживает,убивать время,вообщем в голове бардак полный,наверно сам себя до такого довел

----------


## Герда

> Ryfina  Согласен, да и не хочеться ничем собственно заниматься,на улице тусоваться,все пьют курят,перестал общаться с народом,надоело,скучно,комп как то еще поддерживает,убивать время,вообщем в голове бардак полный,наверно сам себя до такого довел


 Зачем тебе все? Потому, что человек зверушка социальная? И до чего довёл?

----------


## hikke

> Ryfina  Согласен, да и не хочеться ничем собственно заниматься,на улице тусоваться,все пьют курят,перестал общаться с народом,надоело,скучно,комп как то еще поддерживает,убивать время,вообщем в голове бардак полный,наверно сам себя до такого довел


 Найди себе увлечение.

----------


## wiki

Сходил бы куда-нибудь проветрился бы.Я имею в виду на какой-нибудь концерт, в театр, в кино. Придумайте что-то что было бы интересно. Найдите какой-нибудь сайт по интересам, может быть там с кем-то познакомиться, пообщаться на интересные темы. И всё-таки надо найти работу. Это хоть какая-то ответственность. По крайней мере будет повод выйти из дома и хоть чем-то заняться.
 А сколько Вам лет, кто по специальности или специальности нет вообще???

----------


## wiki

> - в бордель, в бар, в притон...


 , ну-у-у, можно и туда, может быть это его отвлечёт и развлечёт.

----------


## Герда

> - в бордель, в бар, в притон...библиотеку


 Сорри за любопытство. Чем отличается бордель от притона?

Проблема у чела, в апатии и инертности+ пофигизм. Ну не хочется ему никуда ходить и ничего делать. Нет стимула. А идти через своё нехотение не каждый сможет.
Но при такой пассивности и СУ лень будет свершить. По-моему.

----------


## BWo13lf

на тему смысла есть хороший анегдот

после смерти попадает человек на небеса и всчтречает Бога
-скажи, Господи, ну вот жил я  и умер, а вчём был мой смысл жизни.
-а вот помнишь ты ехал в 97г на поезде в Париж.
-да, конечно помню.
-ты тогда передал одному человеку солонку, в вагоне-ресторане.
-да припоминаю.
-ну вот это и было твоим смыслом жизни.

----------


## Тимо

Короче, на этот вопрос гугл дал ответ - 42 ХD. Кому интересно, вот ссылка - newcode.ru/doku.php/42

----------


## ВладимирМ

Смысл жизни для всех один. Различие только в одном - кому-то это трудно осознать и принять,  а кому-то нет. 
http://about-important.co.il/znachen...oubiistvo.html
Прежде чем думать о смерти, необходимо разобраться, что такое смерть, так как человек, думающий о самоубийстве, погружен в собственные проблемы и находится в плену мыслей о самоубийстве. Он не задумывается о том, что такое смерть, что происходит с человеком после смерти, он думает только о  своем безвыходном положении, в котором он оказался.  Чем дольше он находится в таком состоянии, тем все больше и больше он погружается в эту трясину. Ему кажется, что то, что он испытывает имеет только один выход - смерть, жалеет сам себя и убеждается в безвыходной ситуации. Люди, думающие о самоубийстве, имеют очень скудное представление о смерти. Их знания основываются на том, что им показывают в фильмах о духовном мире, и на самом деле все ждут освобождения и свободы,  уверенны в том, что хуже уже не будет.

Но жизнь - это не жребий, черное и белое, это путь, на котором много перекрестков для разумного и обдуманного выбора, куда вы поворачиваете на каждом перекрестке, туда и приводит вас ваша жизнь. Даже если она привела вас к такому перекрестку как жизнь или смерть, то выбор тоже должен быть разумным. Узнайте сначала все про смерть, а потом решайте, стоит ли вообще тратить время на размышления о самоубийстве.

----------


## Гражданин

Владимир хорошо написал, два чая ему

----------


## Игорёк

Причем тут смерть ? и что о ней думать ? а самое главное как о ней узнать ?!
если ты богомол, это не значит что твое мнение жизни - истина. Это истина только для тебя.

----------


## Тимо

он самый...мы для них всех неправильные...у них ведь все за*бись...мир через призму религии хреново рассмотришь...вот и думают, что у них все *gооd*, а у нас *bаd* так как во всем вида дьявола...какой нах дьявол?...не зная проблем не стоит о них говорить...взрослые люди ведь...

----------


## Герда

> Владимир хорошо написал, два чая ему


 А чего жадный такой?) От меня лично ещё полторы сушки.
И вооще скинемтся Владимиру за речь его пламенную, всем форумом.
 Ну кому  что не жаль. Старался же чел, печатал.)

----------


## NEET

> мир через призму религии хреново рассмотришь


 Через призму собственных проблем и недовольства мир вряд ли видно лучше :Smile:  Жизнь не хороша и не плоха, не осмысленна и не бессмысленна. Такими она становится как раз после пропускания через призму самого себя: своего опыта, знаний, веры и т.п. Никто не может быть объективным, пока не абстрагируется от самого себя.

----------


## Тимо

А я этого и не отрицала. Писала я то о религии а не о собственных проблемах и фейлах)). И затрагивали тем более тему религии (хоть и оффтоп). А у них принято считать что все хорошо и даже если плохо то это тоже хорошо. Немного на садомазахизм похоже  :Smile:

----------


## Гражданин

> Через призму собственных проблем и недовольства мир вряд ли видно лучше Жизнь не хороша и не плоха, не осмысленна и не бессмысленна. Такими она становится как раз после пропускания через призму самого себя: своего опыта, знаний, веры и т.п. Никто не может быть объективным, пока не абстрагируется от самого себя.


 и тебе чаю

----------


## wiki

> Прежде чем думать о смерти, необходимо разобраться, что такое смерть, так как человек, думающий о самоубийстве, погружен в собственные проблемы и находится в плену мыслей о самоубийстве. Он не задумывается о том, что такое смерть, что происходит с человеком после смерти, он думает только о  своем безвыходном положении, в котором он оказался.  Чем дольше он находится в таком состоянии, тем все больше и больше он погружается в эту трясину. Ему кажется, что то, что он испытывает имеет только один выход - смерть, жалеет сам себя и убеждается в безвыходной ситуации. Люди, думающие о самоубийстве, имеют очень скудное представление о смерти. Их знания основываются на том, что им показывают в фильмах о духовном мире, и на самом деле все ждут освобождения и свободы,  уверенны в том, что хуже уже не будет.


  У них нет вообще ни каких знаний по этому вопросу и не будет, так как они ни во что не верят и ни когда не поверят, не поверят почему, да потому что что бы поверить им надо увидеть всё своими глазами, пощупать и потрогать, а если это не возможно, то они не поверят, это люди материального мира. Основная масса не верит даже в то, что существует  душа и Вы их вряд ли переубедите так что лучше и не старайтесь, это занятие неблагодарное.

----------


## Daniel-cat

Смысл жизни прост: приходи, твори и властвуй. (с)

----------


## BWo13lf

> Смысл жизни для всех один. Различие только в одном - кому-то это трудно осознать и принять,  а кому-то нет. 
> http://about-important.co.il/znachen...oubiistvo.html
> Прежде чем думать о смерти, необходимо разобраться, что такое смерть, так как человек, думающий о самоубийстве, погружен в собственные проблемы и находится в плену мыслей о самоубийстве. Он не задумывается о том, что такое смерть, что происходит с человеком после смерти, он думает только о  своем безвыходном положении, в котором он оказался.  Чем дольше он находится в таком состоянии, тем все больше и больше он погружается в эту трясину. Ему кажется, что то, что он испытывает имеет только один выход - смерть, жалеет сам себя и убеждается в безвыходной ситуации. Люди, думающие о самоубийстве, имеют очень скудное представление о смерти. Их знания основываются на том, что им показывают в фильмах о духовном мире, и на самом деле все ждут освобождения и свободы,  уверенны в том, что хуже уже не будет.
> 
> Но жизнь - это не жребий, черное и белое, это путь, на котором много перекрестков для разумного и обдуманного выбора, куда вы поворачиваете на каждом перекрестке, туда и приводит вас ваша жизнь. Даже если она привела вас к такому перекрестку как жизнь или смерть, то выбор тоже должен быть разумным. Узнайте сначала все про смерть, а потом решайте, стоит ли вообще тратить время на размышления о самоубийстве.


 не пытайся объяснить не объяснимое, у каждого понятие о жизни разное ( у кого-то пожрать , по пить да девок потискать, а кому-то давай общения ) , а ты о смерти загнул...

----------


## Герда

> Я уже много раз говорил, смысл искать не нужно, а нужно жить для себя и не думать о подобном, тогда и жизнь в радость будет..


 Как это верно___для себя.
И как трудно. ( 
Человек зверушка социальная, увы. Жить для себя- это не зависеть от мнения окружающих. Свои желания как физические, так и материальные ставить на первое место. 
У меня никак не выходит. Хочется материально помочь родителям. Поддержать подругу, тратя время своё. И так далее. Даже в работе, просят что-то, делаю вместо свидания.
У меня патология какая-то видимо в этом. Даю себе слово___ вот терь только для себя иии всё по кругу.
Всю ночь на связи с подругой дошедшей до су (а она сама дипломированный психолог).
То что на Н.Г. отложила, шлю папе на операцию. И так во всём. 
Беспросвет в общем.
Мне от этого не хорошо и не плохо. Не умею подругому и всё. Пичальбеда, как говорит мой братик.

----------


## NEET

Жить для себя - значит быть несвободным. Чем больше внимания сосредоточиваешь на себе, тем больше подвержен влияниям жизни. Я - это граница, тюремная клетка самого себя. Пока она есть, человек будет мучаться. Между прочим, именно здесь лежит причина большинства мыслей о су. Человек зацикливается на себе, на том, как ему в данный момент плохо, почему ему плохо. И тогда он желает убить себя, надеясь от освободиться от себя и от проблем, связанных с собой: несвободой, бессмысленностью. Все су так или иначе чувствуют в чем причина того, что все плохо, но решение принимают неверное... Не в жизни себя причина страданий, а в себе. Чтобы стать свободным, не умереть нужно, а как бы освободиться от себяи: перестать выделять себя в мире, уничтожить *границы* самого себя, стать неопределенным.

Есть, кстати, другая крайность - жизнь только для других, но это тоже неверный выбор, потому что причина несвободы - ограниченность себя - остается. Человек, свободный от себя, конечно, будет похож на живущего для других, поскольку перестанет различать себя и других, но на самом деле все, конечно же, не совсем так.

----------


## wiki

В общем во всём нужна золотая середина.

----------


## Тимо

> вот тебе и ответ, ударяйся в садомазохизм, и станешь получать удовольствие от всего, и о смысле жизни думать не будешь 
> 
> я уже много раз говорил, смысл искать не нужно, а нужно жить для себя и не думать о подобном, тогда и жизнь в радость будет..
> 
> 
> у тебя тут в опросе, умереть ради кого/чего... а смысл? кому от этого лучше будет? да и самой тоже не станет...


 А может лучше вообще умереть?... :Smile:

----------


## Unity

_Смысл_ действительно есть - и это Любовь!.. Взаимопомощь, взаимовыручка, _взаимное развитие и рост_...

----------


## hikke

Кому не суждено найти любовь в жизни, для тех лучше было бы, если бы их утопили при рождении? Единственное лекарство, заглушающее боль экзистенции, им недоступно? Фигово дело.

----------


## June

Изначально у жизни нет никакого смысла, как у геометрической фигуры нет массы или температуры. Но каждый может выдумать себе смысл, правильнее будет назвать его целью. И стремиться к этой цели всю жизнь. Например целью может быть: родить и воспитать 3 детей, или создать вечный двигатель 2 рода, или еще чтото, что человеку по душе. Правильная цель или нет - никто заранее сказать не может. Можно лишь посмотреть на жизнь людей с похожими целями и приблизительно представить, что будет с тобой, если следовать той же цели. 

А универсальной цели для всех нет. Например бесплодная женщина не может родить, поэтому цель родить 3 детей не для нее. В лучшем случае она может воспитать 3 приемных детей. Человек, приговоренный к пожизненному заключению, не годится даже на роль воспитателя и т.д. Короче, выбирайте цель, которая вам по душе и по средствам.

----------


## hikke

> Изначально у жизни нет никакого смысла, как у геометрической фигуры нет массы или температуры.


 Вне метафизики - нет. Остается только одна цель жизни - стремление к удовольствию. В данном случае, длительное состояние неудовольствия воспринимается как "бессмысленность жизни".




> Правильная цель или нет - никто заранее сказать не может.


 У кого на что "стоит", извиняюсь за выражение, то и правильно. Таков критерий в нашем бессмысленном мире.

----------


## Stille

Смысл для каждого свой..Но по сути вся жизнь в целом - бессмысленна, с исключениями конечно же..
Вот эта бессмысленность и добивает меня. Не вижу целей, стимулов, ничего..Лишь у единиц жизнь имела смысл в планетарном масштабе, а остальные так...

----------


## WICKED

То-то и оно что все мы умрём в итоге.

----------


## Stille

> То-то и оно что все мы умрём в итоге.


 Да. И я не верю в реинкорнацию и душу. Конец - это конец.

----------


## ИСА

Имхо - вне метафизики, чего-то внетелесного - вообще смысла нет... 
Животное, плотское существование - только одно такое...это жизнь без смысла, как жизнь без души и любви и сердца.

----------


## Игорёк

Смысл хорошо понятен тем кто знал что такое проблема. Такой человек и задумываться над этими глупостями не станет, для него все ясно как божий день.

----------


## ИСА

Логично )))))

----------


## длиный

Смысл возможно действительноесть в друзьях ,детях

----------


## fuсka rolla

> где ты о таких сказках слышала?


 Это представление о человечности. Оно не должно вызывать агрессию.

----------


## Натана

Я думаю, что смысла никакого нет. Смысл жизни придаёшь сам.
А уж как ты с этим справляешься - вопрос.
Ещё думаю, что понятию смысл слишком великое значение придаётся, поэтому в облаках и летают, никак не найдут достойного смысла понятия.
Мне кажется, всё проще - если живёшь, то есть в тебе смысл, если нет - то всё, твой активный смысл закончился.

----------


## Игорёк

Про страсть полностью согласен. Как раз бесстрастные люди и задаются такими дурацкими вопросами о смыслах.

----------


## Ferrel

По-моему не хватает варианта жить ради чего-то))

----------


## ИринаС68

Смысла жизни не существует пока его не найдешь.

----------


## Сара_Рэй

Смысл жизни - самосовершенствование,я так думаю.

----------


## wiki

У кого-то смысл жизни реально есть,но вот у меня его просто нет, жизнь бесцельна и не понятно для чего вообще.((

----------


## tovoxy

> Смысл жизни - самосовершенствование,я так думаю.


 В какой-то мере согласна, лучшего ответа на вопрос "В чем смысл жизни?" я еще не надумала..

----------


## tovoxy

> У кого-то смысл жизни реально есть,но вот у меня его просто нет, жизнь бесцельна и не понятно для чего вообще.((


 Тоже очень часто кажется, что смысла мне-то жить совсем нет.
В такие моменты воспринимаю жизнь как кино - интересно узнать, что будеть дальше. Вот ради этого и живу, чтоб просто понаблюдать за происходящим вокруг, за людьми.. да и всё.

----------


## wiki

А мне уже и кино неинтересно под названием "жизнь",можно порадоваться каким-то мелким приятностям:сходила на природу,вот приятность,отработала более-менее спокойно-тоже приятность. Появилась возможность во время отпуска съездить куда-то опять можно порадоваться.И всё.А больше как-то и неинтересно жить.

----------

